# I just got leds for my atv!!!!



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

i went to the store and picked up a few thongs

2 magents to hold the shovel 
1 strip of blue leds
6' of tape

i am waiting for my pictures to download so when they do i wil post them!!!!!


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

Louiso;998948 said:


> i went to the store and picked up a few thongs


Avoid those pictures please


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

i ment things !!!!!!!!!!

funny tho ha !!!!!!


my bad!!!!!!

ahhhhhhahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

*1 pic downloaded*

i will just post the pics once they download.

heres my first one

it shows one of the sides of my plow that i put the 2inch x 6feet red and white reflective tape. i dont know why it was its white when it really is not. its more of a gray


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

*next one*

this picture is of the back of my atv where i put two strips on the rack bars and 3 strips on the tool box. i did all the tape because when i was plowing the driveways that i do a cop showed up and gave me a warning that one i need a plate (but im not 16 so i cant do that...im 15 till 11/13!) and two that if i was driving it at night i would not be seen...even tho i have headlights and a taillight???.. but i did it so i dont get in trouble and can still be able to drive when i turn 16!

i put my finger in the picture so that you could see.. if i didnt the sun from the back door window was to bright!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

*next one*

i put a strip on the front in the middle of the bars as shown in the picture vvvvvv

i did the top part of the strip and my little cuzin wanted to do one so he did the battom part...hints thats why it is not the same size as the top!

yes i could have fixed it but that would make him upset and it doesnt really affect me that much!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

why cant i edit my first post to fix the thong into things???


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

you got 10min to edit a post from when its first posted, then its up to the mod's to do


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

thats kind of stupid..... but thanks for the info haha

can a mod please fix that so i dont look stupid please thanks

is it like that for all post or just the first??

i still have more pics but they are still downloading

i took them al with my phone and i dont get that many bars in my house so it takes a while ....ha


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

*next one*

here is where i placed my leds for now till i have more time to make a spot.

this is before they were all hooked up and worked.

yes i did think about the toolbox strap breaking the leds but i dont think it will because its was holding a hammer there for a long time before i put the leds there..ha never know when you will need a hammer


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

i did clean my quad today but not under it ha..it was at the house waiting for snow this weekend and not at my dads shop where the power washer is..

so sorry if its to dirty for you
i like it..it shows i had fun on friday when i went riding!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

*next one*

this picture is of the led in place and almost all hooked up..it was just touching the battery and not under the bolt!

it was blue or red and i thought well i have a red tail light so blue it is!

ha


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

do you think i should leave the leds there or move them?


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

*last ones i think*

first pic....close up of the led strip with it being on!!!!

second pic.... battery after hook up...its a samll ass wire

3rd pic..... back of atv with shovel and holders

4th pic..... shovel holder close up..it is a 2.3" diameter magnet clamp 17,6 lbs pull magnet! i have 2 of them

tell me what you guys think!!!!!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

what do i need that will make it turn on and off but not by me disconnecting it from the battery....or make it stobe..


also does anyone know how to fix the car outlet thing on my atv? i dont remember getting that deep in mud or water! any ideas?






sorry im new to leds and strobes


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

Louiso;999419 said:


> what do i need that will make it turn on and off but not by me disconnecting it from the battery....or make it stobe..
> 
> also does anyone know how to fix the car outlet thing on my atv? i dont remember getting that deep in mud or water! any ideas?
> 
> sorry im new to leds and strobes


To turn it on and off you can just get a simple switch which will be sold at any auto parts store.

As for making them flash, I would be very careful of that. I'm not sure about Ohio laws but having flashing blue lights of any kinds is generally illegal in most US states. Law enforcement are usually the only ones allowed to run blue lights.

I know that many of the Canadian members use blues but that's because That's the Color for plows in Canada.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

oh okay thanks but the i can just turn it off when i see th 5-0 or the po-po aka cops hahahah


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

*hahah*

night pics of the leds


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

what store did u go to?


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

habor fraite.....or how ever you spell it


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

harbor freight???????????????????


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah ha

my cuzin typed it in


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

Those LEDS will only last a few trips out. 
They arent even sealed. 


Besides that, your trying to hard to be cool.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

they are sealed and water proof. i have other leds i am going to buy. plus since you didnt read the text above i had to buy them!!!!

if you looked in the [icture they are sealed!!!!!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

just go look!!!!


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

.......... so who are you? and whats your deal? i just looked at the website, most of the pic's look like file pic's? and if you do have that big of an operation..... i don't get whats going on in this thread......


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

this thread is talking about leds on my atv. that operation is the company my dad owns! and the website is still being worked on...hes not real big/good with computers


also its been like 3 snow falls and i have had my atv in the cold and working and the leds still work like there new!!!!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I know around here you can not have any blue lighting on any vehicle. It's emergency colors, just a heads up since you already had a run in with the law.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

blue leds here in minnesota can only be used on emergancy vehicles and or city state vehicles for plowing, street sweeping and so forth.....

use real leds like whelen, 911ep, sho-me, fed signal, so on. not ones with clear heat shrink over them.....


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

chuckraduenz;1155039 said:


> blue leds here in minnesota can only be used on emergancy vehicles and or city state vehicles for plowing, street sweeping and so forth.....
> 
> use real leds like whelen, 911ep, sho-me, fed signal, so on. not ones with clear heat shrink over them.....


I second that, Get some Soundoff LEDs. I have them on my truck and they're great.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

ill look into them thanks


----------

